# Common Buckeye Butterfly



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

Common Buckeye Butterfly
Family: Nymphalidae
Species: Junonia coenia

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## wilson44512 (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful pictures. i love the colors


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome color!


----------



## Feezor (Aug 4, 2010)

2 and 5 are my favorite


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol just looked again. Digging the fly party in #5


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 4, 2010)

4 is very nice!:thumbup:  How do you tranquilize those butterflies? I always have a hard time getting more than 1 shot.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful! My fave compositions are the last two


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 4, 2010)

Stormchase said:


> Lol just looked again. Digging the fly party in #5



Agreed


----------



## NateS (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody.  No tranquilizing..just patience.


----------



## ltlredwagon (Aug 5, 2010)

Just beautiful!  Love #2: "prepare for take-off!"


----------



## NateS (Aug 6, 2010)

ltlredwagon said:


> Just beautiful!  Love #2: "prepare for take-off!"



Thank you.


----------



## wilson44512 (Aug 6, 2010)

can some one tell me what kind of butterfly this is? he was in my backyard.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

Once again, great shots man!  I can't keep them from flying away!


----------



## santde (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome shot......


----------



## NateS (Aug 9, 2010)

wilson44512 said:


> can some one tell me what kind of butterfly this is? he was in my backyard.



Very hard angle to ID from, but my best guess would be a tiger swallowtail.



DirtyDFeckers said:


> Once again, great shots man!  I can't keep them from flying away!





santde said:


> Awesome shot......



Thank you both for taking the time to view and comment.  Much appreciated.


----------

